# Aftermath of an affair...



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

What a sad story...The POSOM should at least lose his job for starting an affair with his student...

Special police constable Tammy Paterson hanged herself in her uniform 'after getting pregnant during affair' | Mail Online

I think that she got out of the fog and saw what she had done and it was to late because she was now pregnant...She was torn between abortion and the life that she would have if she kept the baby...If she was out of the fog then she knew what pain this OC and everything else she already has done would/has cause/d her H and child...

Btw I think she was out of fog and feeling guilty because she sent her H a message a week before killing herself that said:"I still love you"...

A very sad story that shows how negative an affair can be...


----------



## Ever-Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, affairs are serious business and they do destroy lives. My life was severely damaged by my parents unfaithfulness, and my x-wife's unfaithfullness. My Dad is miserable in his old age largely due to the result of his unfaithfulness. 

It brings misery to almost everyone. in the end, even the affair partners. I read one affair-partner liken it to an addictive drug, not real love. I believe this to be true. When the "high" wears off the affair-partners look at what they have done and are often so broken they cannot admit how much damage they have caused, some realities are to difficult to face all at once, and it can take years to work thru the pain and anguish.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Coward. Why do people have affairs if they aren't willing to deal with the aftermath?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I think a very fitting consequence for the instructor scumbag would be that he must pay child support to the child she left behind.

That or he could join her. What a horrible human the OM is.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

That is truly tragic! Problems are temporary and death is permanent. I realize the guilt could be very hard to deal with...but killing yourself and your unborn baby, because of a bad choice? That's unreal. I don't feel sorry for her, but I do for her estranged husband and child. It just shows the destruction affairs cause. But everyone always thinks their situation will be different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

